# Dak ham better than Spam



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We were running late tonight so we ate another can of Dak ham from Walmart. We the four of us in our family like Dak ham for heated up sandwiches better than Spam. The price varies up and down from Spam by the comparative 16 / 12 ounce cans. The shelf life marked on cans are indicating best if by 2018. Get a can and try it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

We like both, No fridge needed. Use it for omelets and sandwiches. Think the dak is a little easier to eat cold than the spam though. Spam seems to be mushy , if not fried up, to my daughter, I think she would eat it if hungry enough.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks, I have never really "liked" spam, so I only baught some as a long term stock, I will try Dak, is it really "fatty" and jello-y like the stuff on top of a spam can? 
I mean, I would eat spam I just dont enjoy it. Will for sure try some.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I've only tried DAK twice, hated it the first time, tried it a second just to make sure...  

Fried SPAM is where it's at, and now - FRIED BACON SPAM! Still have to find/try a few of the other variety's but I'm a true believer in SPAM.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Fried bacon spam. That's just wrong.


There is a little slimy stuff on the Dak ham just like spam. Very little in the can we had last night. I can say that two or three spoon fuels of brown sugar on the ham to burn on is really good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

i purchased a can of dak, and was gonna try it toinght, but left the bread at home. Hopefully Thursday night.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

Never had Dak but I do like Spam, however there is an old adage in the UK that spam is an acronym for "Something Packaged As Meat". Either way, its very good if you grind it up and add it too your chili recipes, sausages, beef burgers (add 10% to your beef, trust me, adds a good flavour!), and anything else (such as bolognaise, lasagna etc).


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

We have both. Spam originated as a long term storable meat for soldiers during WWII. Later the Russians, then the Chinese, discovered you could store suprlus weapons long term if covered the with the gelatenous substance left over in the cans.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Never tried it, Dak ham that is, but will give it a try, thanks.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

We eat/store both. I grew up eating Spam as a family thing; my Dad liked Spam as an alternative to K-Rats during WW2.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Spam is good sliced and fried up with eggs and home fries.
I also developed a taste for Vienna sausages and over easy eggs.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> We have both. Spam originated as a long term storable meat for soldiers during WWII. Later the Russians, then the Chinese, discovered you could store suprlus weapons long term if covered the with the gelatenous substance left over in the cans.


What! But if you don't do a good job of cleaning the weapon, wouldn't it make you hungry if you fired it and it started to heat up?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> What! But if you don't do a good job of cleaning the weapon, wouldn't it make you hungry if you fired it and it started to heat up?


There's gotta be at least some pork in Spamoline...


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Deebo said:


> Thanks, I have never really "liked" spam, so I only baught some as a long term stock, I will try Dak, is it really "fatty" and jello-y like the stuff on top of a spam can?
> I mean, I would eat spam I just dont enjoy it. Will for sure try some.


WHAT?!?! try it fried with sharp cheddar cheese and mustard on toasted bread. ummmmm ummmmm


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> There's gotta be at least some pork in Spamoline...


I thought Spam came from the spamalope


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've eaten Dak ham and Spam. Dak is pressed ham and Spam is well, Spam. Do keep both for just in case.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I will eat Spam when I have to, not before. We have a couple of Dak hams in storage. Next time I am pressed for time, I'll get one out.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

dutch16 said:


> I thought Spam came from the spamalope


Spam does inideed come from the Spamalope, which is a hybrid of the PartsisPartsalope. Spamoline is the not quite organic cousin of cosmoline. It's also rummored to be an effective fifth wheel latch lubricant.


----------

